
Mapping Australia’s Coast with Landsat Satellite Imagery - daleroberts
https://landsat.gsfc.nasa.gov/welcome-to-the-intertidal-zone-mapping-australias-coast-with-landsat/
======
flyaway
If you're looking to get into Landsat imagery yourself, I highly recommend the
command line tool landsat-util[1] (although you do need to install it using
Python 2). It allows you to search with lat/lon pairs, cloud cover, etc, and
comes with tools to automatically do the band combining for you so you can
have easy real-color images.

I find the the browser-friendly tools like LandsatLook[2] or Earth Explorer[3]
to be more difficult to use, but if you're interested USGS has posted some
great tutorials for them on YouTube[4]. There are also some interesting ideas
about how to use the data itself beyond just creating pretty pictures.

\---

[1]: [https://github.com/developmentseed/landsat-
util](https://github.com/developmentseed/landsat-util)

[2]: [https://landsatlook.usgs.gov/](https://landsatlook.usgs.gov/)

[3]: [https://earthexplorer.usgs.gov/](https://earthexplorer.usgs.gov/)

[4]:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/usgs/search?query=landsat](https://www.youtube.com/user/usgs/search?query=landsat)

~~~
daleroberts
Even cooler is when you take landsat-util and visualise results directly in
your terminal, see here:

[https://github.com/daleroberts/tv](https://github.com/daleroberts/tv)

~~~
flyaway
That's fantastic! A perfect combination of tech and use case.

~~~
daleroberts
Only a cheap trick, but a useful one :-)

------
llccbb
Quick plug for a site that shares beautiful Landsat desktop wallpapers.
[https://landsat365.org](https://landsat365.org)

------
deepnotderp
They should apply deep learning to this :)

~~~
daleroberts
If we used deep learning then we probably wouldn't have got into the journal
'Remote Sensing of Environment'

To get into top journals it is really about simple method + novel idea + good
story.

The same holds for top Finance journals like 'Journal of Finance', etc.

~~~
b_emery
Based on my readings, 'incomprehensible method + novel idea + good story'
seems to work pretty well too.

------
provl
hi

